# Neuer PC +Gaming + Multimedia PC zusammen stellen. Ripping



## Caldion (16. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Freunde,


Also es ist so bei mir möchte mir in den nächsten wochen einen neuen PC zusammenstellen. Er sollte nicht mehr als 1100 € kosten.

Es ist so ich werde das neue System als sehr viel und ruckellosen HD TV verwenden und neue spiele spielen können.

Das heisst bei mir das ich nicht unbedingt mit voller auflsung spielen muss ja , aber es sollte schon bei einem auflsung von 1280, oder 1080 gut laufen.

Wenn ihr mir bitte von A-Z hier ein System schreiben würdet wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. CPU mässig könnte ich auch übertakten also ein i5 2500k kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen. grafikkarte bevorzuge ich nVidia GeForce reihe diesmal.

Bitte eine List wirklich von A-Z , liebe leute ich möchte alles einfach AUSSER: Betriebssystem habe ich.

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Wenn du von A-Z meinst, meinst du dann auch mit neuem Monitor?

Mit Monitor würde ich mal das hier vorschlagen:

Preis: 1044,93
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)	bei Home of Hardware	46,49	+7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH)	bei Home of Hardware	202,24	+4,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk	bei Home of Hardware	24,90	+7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)	bei Home of Hardware	179,90	+4,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100)	bei Home of Hardware	38,90	+7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)	bei Home of Hardware	203,90	+4,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Fractal Design Define R3 schwarz (FD-CA-DEF-R3-BL)	bei Home of Hardware	89,90	+7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)	bei Home of Hardware	62,90	+7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ)	bei Home of Hardware	139,90	+7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBECO)	bei Home of Hardware	55,90	+7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)

Wenn du den TFT nicht brauchst, kannst ihn ja rausnehmen.


----------



## Caldion (16. März 2011)

Ja ich danke dir erstmal also ohne Monitor den Monitor nehme ich von BenQ XL2410T mit 120 Hz.

Also das hört sich gut an danke ja. mir ist halt nur RAM CPU und Grafikkarte wichtig, und Big Gehäuse also Mini geht auch aber möchte mal einen Big Tower haben damit ich viel Platz und viel luft reinkommt, weil mein Installieren der Kompinenten will ich mir nicht schwer tuhen.

Ich warte natürlich von den anderen User wie Softy usw auch so einen System-Vorstellung für mich.

Danke


----------



## facehugger (16. März 2011)

ghostadmin`s Konfig kannst du so nehmen. Natürlich ist das Gehäuse immer Geschmackssache. Da kannst du auch selbst noch einmal hier:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder

vorbeischaun... Als Alternative zur Gigabyte kann ich noch diese empfehlen:

Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1831) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder jene:

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Da RAM z.Z. sehr günstig ist, könntest du auch gleich zu 8GB greifen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a563816.html

Gruß


----------



## Softy (16. März 2011)

Hi,

dem Vorschlag von Ghostadmin schließe ich mich größtenteils an, jedoch würde ich anderen RAM nehmen, z.B. Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333). Denn zwischen CL7 und CL9 wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken, und für ein paar € mehr hast Du dann 8GB.

Beim Gehäuse würde ich eher ein Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz ~55 oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~60 oder Xigmatek Midgard ~60 oder Lian Li PC-7FN schwarz ~90 nehmen. 

 Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Caldion (10. April 2011)

Eine sehr wichtige Frage bitte, kann ich auch statt den *ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3)* den *ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0* nehmen ?

weil der ASUS P8P67 B3 hat auch Bluetooh dabei ?? und OC wäre bei dem ASUS doch auch kein Problem ode rmit einer i5 2500K ?

Danke


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2011)

Wenn du Bluetooth haben willst, dann kannst du natürlich auch das ASUS nehmen, sofern es denn das gewünschte hat


----------



## Caldion (10. April 2011)

Ja natürlich ich liebe Bluetooth , dann kann ich mir den von ASUS nehmen, Danke Danke Danke ghostadmin... und OC ist auch kein ding für den ASUS oder?


----------



## Softy (10. April 2011)

Mit dem ASUS-Board solltest Du recht gut OC können


----------



## Caldion (10. April 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit dem ASUS-Board solltest Du recht gut OC können


 
Softy ich danke dir, hihi  Liebe Grüße


----------



## Softy (10. April 2011)

Büdde immer gerne  Grüße zurück --- Softy


----------



## Caldion (10. April 2011)

Ich kann mir nur nicht beim Gehäsue entscheiden... es gibt so viele und ich weiss nicht welcher wirklich sehr gut ist also Luftzirkulation und Platz her also...

Ich will einfach viel Platz haben und mich nicht quälen, was genau würdest du mir entgültig einen empehlen Softy oder auch andere nutzer ..?

Ich stehe kurz davor beim Kauf, nur Gehäuse und Grafikkarte kann ich mich nicht entscheiden GeForce sollte es sein aber welchen max 150 € kann ich ausgeben für Grafikkarte, .


----------



## Softy (10. April 2011)

Ist immer schwierig mit Gehäusen, weil es ja Geschmackssache ist. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir das Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster empfehlen, sofern Du die Serienlüfter durch leisere ersetzt (oder Du total geräuschunempfindlich bist^^). Weitere empfehlenswerte Gehäuse habe ich ja schon auf Seite 1 gepostet-.

Wegen der Graka, welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor?


----------



## Caldion (10. April 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist immer schwierig mit Gehäusen, weil es ja Geschmackssache ist. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir das Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster empfehlen, sofern Du die Serienlüfter durch leisere ersetzt (oder Du total geräuschunempfindlich bist^^). Weitere empfehlenswerte Gehäuse habe ich ja schon auf Seite 1 gepostet-.
> 
> Wegen der Graka, welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor?


 
Hallo re,

Also der ist ja nicht schlecht sieht echt scön aus mir iste das Geräsch ehrlich sehr wurscht egal also, Lütfer und Kühlung sollen sehr gut sein. du kannst mir auch natürlich bessere gehäusen anbieten bzw empfehlen, Farbe und größe ist mir auch egal. Fenster hat ode rnicht auch egal.

Monitor möchte ich mir den *Benq XL2410T* kaufen, Benq XL2410T: 120 Hz Monitor für 3D-Spiele in Full-HD - tft, monitor, 3d, benq

Was meinst du ist der in Ordnung, kostet viel aber ist mir auch recht so.

Ahh und noch was passt in den gehäuse was du mir empfohlen hast auch doe Noctua problemlos Noctua NH-D14 rein ? http://geizhals.at/a478667.html?fs=Noctua D14&in=


----------



## Softy (10. April 2011)

Der Monitor soll laut Tests schon ziemlich geil sein 

Wenn Dir das Midgard gefällt, nimm es. Wenn Du einen noch besseren Durchzug willst, bau 4x einen Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) ein. Leider ist bei fast keinem Gehäuse die Serienlüfter toll, denn das würde die Kosten im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz in die Höhe treiben.

Für FullHD würde ich Dir eine ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5 empfehlen. Für 3D Gaming mindestens eine Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1.25GB GDDR5

Das ist ein Highend-Luftkühler, der passt schon ins Midgard, aber dann würde ich eher einen Thermalright Silver Arrow oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 nehmen.

Softy


----------



## Caldion (10. April 2011)

Vielen danke softy

also die GTX 560 Ti ist total in ordnung, und wie schaust aus mit der CPU Kühlung möchte die Noctua NH-D14 kaufen passt der auch problemlos in den Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster rein ? oder werde ich da etwas probleme bekommen was meinst du ? :S


----------



## Softy (10. April 2011)

siehe oben , aber ein Mugen2 oder eine Nordwand Rev. B würde vollkommen ausreichen


----------



## Caldion (10. April 2011)

Hehe okay stimmt auch  du weisst ja möchte den i5 2500K auf 4,0 Ghz übertakten, und da reicht auch beo Volllast die Mugen 2 völlig aus, stimmt. Danke


----------



## Softy (10. April 2011)

Eine Garantie gibts natürlich nie, weil sich jede CPU unterschiedlich gut oc'en lässt. Aber so ziemlich jeder i5-2500k sollte in Verbindung mit einem Mugen2 wenig Probleme mit der 4GHz-Marke haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

4GHz sollte eigentlich jeder i5 2500k mit Standardtakt schaffen, du musst also nicht mal groß was ändern, einfach den Multi auf "40" stellen und fertig.
Allerdings würde ich dann den Turbo Modus abschalten, kann sonst zu Problemen führen.


----------



## Caldion (11. April 2011)

*UPDATE:*

So was hällt ihr davon neue Wunschliste (1) vom 11.04.2011, 17:36 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Kannst du so mitnehmen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2011)

Ich würde das High Current Gamer HCG-*5*20 nehmen!


----------



## Softy (11. April 2011)

Passt  Netzteil würde ich auch eine Nummer kleiner nehmen.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde das High Current Gamer HCG-*5*20 nehmen!


 
Das 620er hat einen 6Pin PCIe mehr, falls man mal eine Physx Karte einbauen will.


----------



## Softy (11. April 2011)

Eine GTX 560 und dann eine PhysX-Karte ???  Nur bedingt sinnvoll


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Ich wollte nur die Vorteile des 620er aufzählen, ob man sie nutzt, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Caldion (4. Dezember 2011)

So Hallo ,


Die Zeit ist gekommen habe nun meine 1000 € für meinen Gaming + Video Bearbeitungs Rechner Geld zusammen gestellt hat lange gedauert aber jetzt hab ich das geld ( Monitor schenkt mir mein Bruder BenQ) 


So ich würde euch mal bitten mit dem jetzigen Stand mir eine Liste zu erstellen wie gesagt CPU ist wichtig und ein wenig die Grafikkarte und Festplatte Ram.. die wichtigstens... sollte auch einen Cardread haben bitte , Mainboard wenns geht aktuell G3 stepping oder so mit USB 3.0 

Dankeschön freue mich auf die Listen von euch. Softy auf deine am meisten  hehe

/lg


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2011)

Deine Zusammenstellung sieht immer noch recht gut aus.

Netzteil könntest Du alternativ ein be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 nehmen.

Vom Midgard gibt es inzwischen einen Nachfolger: Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

Kühler könntest Du diesen nehmen: Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Wenn Du eine Abspielsoftware für BluRay's brauchst, solltest Du die "retail" Variante des Laufwerks nehmen.

RAM ginge noch etwas günstiger: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 

Und bei der Graka könntest Du die Asus DC-II nehmen.


----------



## Caldion (18. Dezember 2011)

Danke aber wie sieht es den mit der CPua su also 2500K noch immer nehmen oder doch ein i7 2600K oder 2700K.... Danke ich muss nicht unbedingt übertakten aber wer weiss wenn die zeit kommt für die Spiele oder so brauche ich mehr power kann sein deswegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

Der i5 reicht immer noch, wenn dem die Luft ausgeht, ist der i7 auch schon schwer am Hecheln.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Nur zum Spielen lohnt der i7 nicht: Test: Intel


----------



## Rigg83 (19. Dezember 2011)

ich würde dir auch empfehlen einen i7 2600 zu nehmen ohne OC, damit bist du auf der sicheren seite und der mehrpreis lohnt, auch in anbetracht auf die zukunft...2700 lohnt hingegen nicht da es nur 100 MHz unterschied sind und sonst nichts
Cache und HTT werden den vorsprung in zukunft vergrößern und du hast länger zeit zum aufrüsten...wenn du nen cpu kühler nimmst und das K weglässt zahlst du 260 euro ca...


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Dann kann er aber gleich einen Xeon E3-1230 nehmen. 

In Spielen wird der i7/Xeon aber auch in Zukunft dem i5 nicht weglaufen, der etwas größere Cache und SMT ist da nachrangig. Wenn ein Spiel gut auf 3 oder 4 Kerne optimiert ist, kann der i7 nicht schneller sein, denn er hat wie der i5 nur 4 physische Kerne, und die können nunmal mit max. 100% ausgelastet sein.


----------



## Rigg83 (19. Dezember 2011)

der xeon ist schon deutlich langsamer mit 200MHz weniger und kostet dabei nicht viel weniger, lieber zu dem i7 2600 greifen 
der merhspaß lohnt auf alle fälle, wer sparen muss sollte auf den i5 2500 zurückgreifen, da das P/L  besser ist...


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde eher sagen, der Xeon ist nur minimal, messbar und absolut unspürbar langsamer. Die 200MHz dürften beim Spielen vllt. 1-2 fps oder so ausmachen.


----------



## Rigg83 (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht ja, und kommt drauf an welches game und welche anwendung...ich würde persönlich die 30-40 euro mehr investieren


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Und ich persönlich halte den i7-2600 für obsolet, seit der Xeon E3-1230 draußen ist. Es sind eher 50-60 € mehr, das entspricht immerhin ~25% Aufpreis. Naja, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Rigg83 (19. Dezember 2011)

35 euro ohne boxed und ohne K, bezahle ich gern für 200 MHz...


----------



## Ashton (19. Dezember 2011)

Rigg83 schrieb:


> 35 euro ohne boxed und ohne K, bezahle ich gern für 200 MHz...


 
Nicht merkbare 200 Mhz sind dir 35 Euro Aufpreis wert?
Aber die wirklich wichtige Garantie und der bei Nicht-Übertakten ausreichende und leise boxed Kühler sind dir egal? 

Wie sagt man dazu? EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 250€. Wobei ich never ever bei pixmania bestellen würde. 
Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, tray 259€. Tray kaufen ist blöd, wegen der Garantie.

Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed 198€

Macht bei mir mind. 52€ Unterschied.  

PassMark - Intel Xeon E31230 @ 3.20GHz - Price performance comparison


----------



## Rigg83 (19. Dezember 2011)

ich will nicht übertakten und den kühler tausche ich auch so aus, bessere temps = längere lebensdauer und leiser als boxed gehts immer...200 MHz sind sicherlich spürbar und ja 35 euro sinds locker wert
bei alternate sind es 35 euro und die sind wie alle wissen super...ja auch wenns 40 euro sind oder 50 ist es mir das wert
i7 2600 ist erste wahl auch wenn ich die generation überspringe


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

Rigg83 schrieb:


> 200 MHz sind sicherlich spürbar...


 
Nur wenn dir jemand in den Nacken schlägt.


----------



## Rigg83 (19. Dezember 2011)

kommt öfter vor...


----------



## Caldion (25. Dezember 2011)

Puhh ihr macht es mir nicht leicht aber was sol man sagen sei es ein i5-2500 K oder ohne ''K'' oder ein i7 2600 ... ich weiss es nicht aber ein richtig guter kühler muss her das weiss ich garantiert ... ich denke ich werde doch den i7 2600 ohne ''K'' nehmen ..


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du unnötig Geld ausgeben willst, greif zum i7-2600.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2011)

Der i7 2600 hat nur 200MHz mehr als der deutlich günstigere Xeon 1230.
Die 200MHz merkst du aber nicht, den Preisunterschied schon.


----------



## Caldion (9. Februar 2012)

Ich werde mit sicherheit mir im Mai 2012 den Ivy CPU holen... was meint ihr lohnt sich das ??


----------



## manizzle (9. Februar 2012)

wenn du ihn dir eh mit sicherheit holst, ist unsere meinung irrelevant


----------



## Caldion (9. Februar 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## Caldion (12. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 250€. Wobei ich never ever bei pixmania bestellen würde.
> Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, tray 259€. Tray kaufen ist blöd, wegen der Garantie.
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed 198€
> ...




Sollte ich doch jetzt den Xeon E31230 nehmen oder i2500K ? Und was genau ist den der Unterschied jetzt Softy ... was kann der besser oder auch nicht

Danke


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Der Xeon E3 1230 verfügt über Simultaneous Multithreading, kann also 4 weitere CPU-Kerne virtualisieren. Wenn Du viel mit Programmen arbeitest, die davon profitieren, würde ich den Xeon nehmen, ansonsten den i5.


----------



## Caldion (12. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Xeon E3 1230 verfügt über Simultaneous Multithreading, kann also 4 weitere CPU-Kerne virtualisieren. Wenn Du viel mit Programmen arbeitest, die davon profitieren, würde ich den Xeon nehmen, ansonsten den i5.



Ich verstehe, naja das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich aber ja warum nicht , ich denke darüber nach ob ich mit der:
*ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)*

zufrieden werden kann wenn ich mir danach mir den Ivy-Brigde CPU holen werde.
Ich weiss nicht ob du es gesehen hast aber habe meine 2 Liste erstellt und aktualisiert für meine 2teWohnung wo mein Bruder wohnt wif doch mal ein Auge zu. 

Link; http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-149213


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

SSD würde ich eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung SSD830 nehmen.

Ivy wird kaum schneller als SandyBridge, ein Wechsel lohnt da auf keinen Fall. Wenn Du warten willst, würde ich dann gleich ein Z77-Board dazu kaufen.


----------



## Caldion (12. Februar 2012)

Verstehe und welchen Crucial m4 würdest du mir empfehlen den ich brauche nicht mehr als 60 GB für Windows 7 bzw Windows 8 und einige Programme und 2-3 High End Spiele.?

Danke


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn Dir 64 GB reichen --> Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die reicht schon gut aus für Windows, Office und 1-2 Spiele.


----------



## Caldion (15. Februar 2012)

Hi ,


Jungs ich habe die Eingabegeräte vergessen zu erwähnen und zwar Tastatur (unbedingt Kabelgebunden und sollte eine halbwegs für Gamer sein) und auch eine Maus auch kabelgeunden für Gamer auch. wäre auch super wenn die Tastatu auch beleutet ist für im dunkeln bessere sicht der tasten.

Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen dankeschön.


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Maus und Tasta ist immer recht schwierig pauschal zu empfehlen, weil die individuellen Vorlieben da recht unterschiedlich sind. Am besten mal in einem Elektronikfachmarkt anschauen und "probefühlen"

Du kannst Dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 oder X6 anschauen, oder die Logitech G400 oder Steelseries Sensei.


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

da spam ich doch grad mal rein (thx softy) 

also ich hab die sensei und muss sagen  xD
die maus ist echt der absolute hammer 

die xai ist eig genau gleich nur eine andere oberfläche.
musst du halt mal probe-grabschen.
aber ich kann die sensei wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen 

die zowie ec1 wird hier im forum viel empfohlen und angepriesen.
würd ich mir auch mal noch anschauen. ich hatte sie auch in der auswahl allerdings konnt ich sie nirgends in die finger kriegen und das ist mir beim mauskauf wichtig...

tasta


----------



## Caldion (1. April 2012)

Hi Leute ,

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-149213


 ist meine liste auch so okay aber ich möchte danach eine ivy-brigde cpu kaufen ist dieses mainboard auch okay so bzw die grafikkarte ?


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

Ein Wechsel auf Ivy-Bridge lohnt nicht, die werden nicht so wahnsinnig viel schneller, vllt. 10% wenn es hoch kommt.

Das Netzteil würde mit 520 Watt auch eine Nummer kleiner ausreichen.

Der Mugen3 wird wohl nicht in das Gehäuse passen, die maximale Kühlerhöhe beträgt beim Asgard ~150mm. Da würde ich z.B. ein Thermaltake V3 BlacX Edition mit Sichtfenster (VL800M1W2N) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Caldion (23. April 2012)

Irgendwie fehlt mir da noch der CPU Kühler ... was meint ihr welchen soll ich nehmen für diesen Gehäuse ?


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. April 2012)

den Macho ganz klar


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2012)

Wenn der True Spirit passt würde ich den nehmen. Der ist aber 170mm hoch.


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. April 2012)

Also 160mm passen auf jeden Fall rein. Wie's mit 170 aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen


----------



## Caldion (30. April 2012)

Jungs ich habe ein Problem und zwar kann ich mich bei der Festplatten Wahl nicht entscheiden

und Zwar soll ich lieber den 

1.http://geizhals.at/506309http://geizhals.at/eu/447820

oder den 

2. Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD1002FAEX) | Geizhals.at Österreich  kaufen ?

Also beide HDD sind fast identisch nur das WD 64 MB Chache hat und der Samsung Spinpoint F3 32 MB Chache .. ? Welcher ist definitif besser geeignet und hällt länger ?

Danke


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Nimm die Samsung.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Die Caviar Black ist nicht schneller. Nur lauter


----------



## Caldion (6. Mai 2012)

Jungs meine Schwester braucht dring eine HD fähige Grafikkarte um ~ 100 € ... also sie hat gesagt sie will HD Filme anschauen mit HDMi anschluss und tomb raider halb wegs flüssig spielen ^^ xD weiber... (ist ihr lieblings spiel) ahja GeForce solls auch sein. Dankeschön ..


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

In dem Preisbereich hat AMD meist das etwas bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Wenn es nvidia sein muss, könntest Du eine GTS450 oder GTX550Ti nehmen, z.B. Produktvergleich Zotac GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-50401-10L), ASUS ENGTX550 Ti DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (90-C1CR70-L0UAY0YZ), EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti Superclocked, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Min


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2012)

Die von EVGA ist vernünftig, jedoch unter Volllast sehr laut (hört sich an wie ein Akkustaubsauger)


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs ,


Ich habe jetzt alles da ausser mein CPU Kühler den ich morgen kaufen werde nun meien Frage, ich brauche wirklich einen sehr guten CPU Kühler den Sommer naht und ich möchte oft Spielen ( Urlaub)...

Nun Mein System : Gueray PC System 2012 | Geizhals.at EU

Also Welchen CPU Kühler würdet irh mir den empefhlen Preislich sollte es zwischen bis 80 € liegen danke.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Der Macho reicht schon. Die Crucial ist besser und ein 480 Watt Modell reicht.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Der Macho reicht schon gut aus 

Es gibt noch ein paar Doppelturmkühler, die etwas bessser kühlen, aber da ist der Aufpreis eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt. Die sind nur was zum starkten Übertakten:

Produktvergleich Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Ich Danke euch vielmals Danke Softy speziel für dein Unterstütung am Sonntag ist es so weit dann baue ich alles ein morgen alles abholen  Puuuuuh

Also Der Macho reicht mir total meint ihr okay  Ich Danke euch allen sehr vielen dank. Biss später wenn fragen auftauchen sollten schreibe hier wieder.

/lg


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Jungs es gibt ein Problem ....  ich könnte weinen den nach Geizhals.at ist der Macho leider nirgendswo Lagern abholbereit , nur 24 H Versandfertig lagern gibt es... Ahh mennooo ist das mein pech oder wie jetzt ?!  ... was soll ich nun tuhen jungs könnt ihr den kein alternativ zur Macho nennen bitte... boaa brauch morgen unbedingt den CPU Kühler ...


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

In welcher Stadt willst Du ihn denn kaufen?


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> In welcher Stadt willst Du ihn denn kaufen?


 

Ich bin in Wien zuhhause Softy..a slo in Wien möchte ich ihn mir kaufen .. an einem Samstag ..


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Ist der denn zu bekommen?
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der denn zu bekommen?
> Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 

Nein leider auch nicht .... aber der hier würde mir nicht entsprechen also nein... Danke aber.


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Bitte um Rat & Hilfe jungs ....  Die Zeit wird eng.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Hier kannst Du mal schauen: Luftkühlung/CPU-Kühler | Geizhals.at Österreich (lagernd, Wien)


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

82€ für den K2 ist schon heftig.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2012)

Aus der Liste gäbs die hier als brauchbare Kühler:
Produktvergleich Gelid Solutions Tranquillo (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029), Scythe Ninja 3 (Sockel 775/1


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Jungs Vielen dank aber ich müsst bedenken ich kenne mich nüsse aus welchen soll cih mir jetzt kaufen hier sind einige gute kühler aber welcher ist der beste für meinen rechner... da brauche ich eure hilfe danke


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Was willst du denn maximal für den Kühler ausgeben?


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du denn maximal für den Kühler ausgeben?


 

Ja wie gesagt bis 60 -70 € kann ich ausgeben für einen CPU Kühler.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Das wäre so meine Welt. 
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) lagernd | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre so meine Welt.
> EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) lagernd | Geizhals.at Österreich


 
Der Shamrock ist sehr gut.

Magst du grün?


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Is leider auch nicht Lagern in Wien ....  Gott möchte das ich Leide wirklich da kannste ausrasten .....


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Caldion schrieb:


> Is leider auch nicht Lagern in Wien ....  Gott möchte das ich Leide wirklich da kannste ausrasten .....


 
Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Caldion schrieb:


> Is leider auch nicht Lagern in Wien ....  Gott möchte das ich Leide wirklich da kannste ausrasten .....


 
Sag lieber mal was im Lager vorhanden ist und wir sagen dir welcher sich lohnt.


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Hmm Okay ich werde wohl ... ja ich habe keine andere Wahl entweder K2 oder den Noctua NH-D14 ... wobei bei Noctua NH-D14 und SE gibts 2 was is der unterschied Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich 2.Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 (Sockel 2011) | Geizhals.at EU

... Oder meint ihr ahh kak drauf kauf den K2 EKL und du hast 2-3 jahre ruhe... eure meinung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Der K2 ist schon sehr geil.


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag lieber mal was im Lager vorhanden ist und wir sagen dir welcher sich lohnt.


 

Also was ich mir sofort morgen Abholen könnte bzw kaufen könnte sind diese Kühler:

1. EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Österreich

2.Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) (SCMG-3100) | Geizhals.at Österreich

3.Noctua NH-U12P SE2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich

4.Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-3PCGH) | Geizhals.at Österreich

5.EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Österreich

das wars... der rest ist zum haue ...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Ganz klar der K2.
Auch wenn er teurer ist. Er ist nur geil.

Und du könntest dann mal den 7 Volt Adapter testen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2012)

Ich persönlich würde zu einem Mugen greifen!


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Schon Bestellt K2 um 82,90 €


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er ist nur geil.


 
'Geil' 

Der K2 ist nur zu empfehlen, er ist ultra leistungsstark und sieht dabei noch gut aus!


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Der Mugen 3 ist eigentlich schlechter als der 2.


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habs mir Reseviert den K2 1 war noch da... Ahh Gottt,,, puhh  hehe K2 juhuuuu K2 >GEIL<


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Caldion schrieb:


> Ich habs mir Reseviert den K2 1 war noch da... Ahh Gottt,,, puhh  hehe K2 juhuuuu K2 >GEIL<


 
Da strotzt aber wer vor Euphorie.  Kannst du aber auch, der K2 ist einfach nur göttergleich.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Caldion schrieb:


> Ich habs mir Reseviert den K2 1 war noch da... Ahh Gottt,,, puhh  hehe K2 juhuuuu K2 >GEIL<


 
Super. Glückwunsch.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Super. Glückwunsch.


 
Das klingt nach Ironie. Aber bei dir denke ich, sollte das nicht nach Ironie klingen?


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Da strotzt aber wer vor Euphorie.  Kannst du aber auch, der K2 ist einfach nur göttergleich.



Hihihi Danke  Natürlich ich meine war ja nicht leicht den am Sonntag soll ja mein Baby Start Bereit sein 



Threshold schrieb:


> Super. Glückwunsch.



Dankeschön ohn eure Hilfe wäre ich jetzt tottaaal daneben gestanden ehrlich wauu Ihr seid Süper


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Hast auch meinen, und ich weiß das wir super sind


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das klingt nach Ironie. Aber bei dir denke ich, sollte das nicht nach Ironie klingen?


 
Nein. Der K2 ist echt ein sehr guter Kühler und ich finde nicht dass der für das gebotene zu teuer ist.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Jop. Mit dem K2 geht mein i5 auf 5,3 GHz.   Mit Ivy kannst Du das aber knicken


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Oder Ivy köpfen, dann geht das vielleicht
Ich würde das aber erst an einem Celeron ausürobieren


----------



## Caldion (1. Juni 2012)

Wieso Ivy knicken ...  ahh menno ich habe aber Ivy gekauft heute I5 3750K ....  was o_O


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Caldion schrieb:


> Wieso Ivy knicken ...  ahh menno ich habe aber Ivy gekauft heute I5 3750K ....  was o_O


 
Er meint damit nicht knicken im Sinne von "wegwerfen". Sondern den Kühlkopf abmontieren. 

Also ist alles in Butter!


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Siehe hier: Ivy Bridge zu heiß: Bessere Wärmeleitpaste für niedrigere Temperaturen


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Ivy ist unter Luft i.d.R. "nur" so bis ~4,5 GHz übertaktbar. Danach werden die Temperaturen zu hoch.


----------



## Caldion (3. Juni 2012)

Jungs heute alles gekauft t und heute wird auch alles um 12:00 Uhr zusammengebaut. Wauu ins gesamt habe ich 1388 € ausgegeben. +  Monitor BENQ XL2420T


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

Sag bescheid wie es dann läuft.


----------



## coroc (3. Juni 2012)

Und mach Fotos


----------



## Caldion (5. Juni 2012)

So Jungs x Fotos wurden gemacht und Videos kommen alle bald versprochen  Jungs aber ich ein Problem und zwar kann ich mein Benq XL2420T nicht auf 120 Ghz einstellen bin verbunden mit HDMI Kabel... ich habe alles versucht  aber nee ich kriegs nicht hin kennst sich wer aus mit diesem Monitor. thyx


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

Das geht (zumindest bei mir) nur mit einem DVI-D-Kabel.


----------



## Caldion (5. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das geht (zumindest bei mir) nur mit einem DVI-D-Kabel.


 

Omg also Softy mit deinem HDMI Kabel kann man ekein 120 Hz darstellen ...?! Ich habe bei der Lieferumhang einen DVI Kabel bekommen abe rob der ein DVI-D Kabel is dat weiss ich nicht ... kann ich den auch anschließen und auch Full HD Filme bzw Spiele genißen... ist so ein DVI-D Kabel gleich wie ein HDMi kabel oder wo is der Unterschied...?! Danke


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

Es sind beides digitale Signale, einen Unterschied in der Bildqualität gibt es daher nicht. HDMI kann zusätzlich Sound übertragen, DVI nur  das Bild.

Wenn beim Monitor ein DVI-Kabel dabei war, ist das sicher ein DVI-D Kabel.


----------



## Caldion (5. Juni 2012)

Oki Doki  dann gleich mal DVI Kabel anstecken und test  danke SOfty wie immer bist du mein retter


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

Immer wieder gerne 

Achja, die 120Hz funktionieren bei mir außerdem nur, wenn ich die GPU das Bild skalieren lasse, also mit diesen Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldion (5. Juni 2012)

Und ich habs so.. es gehht nice 120 Hz ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

Super  Spielen macht damit deutlich mehr Spaß, läuft einfach flüssiger


----------



## Caldion (7. Juni 2012)

Und so sieht mein schatz aus Fertig hehe ;D


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

Sehr schick. 
Nur am Kabelmanagment musst du noch arbeiten.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2012)

Schicker Kühler  

Das Netzteil wäre nicht so mein Ding, aber der Rest sieht gut aus  Aber das Kabelmanagment ist noch extrem verbesserungsfähig


----------



## Caldion (7. Juni 2012)

Ja hehe Leute ich es ear ja auch mein erstes mal ... hihi ^^ also ich denke die wichtigsten Teile habe ich ( uund meine beiden freunde) ohne probleme gewschafft zu installieren. Also wie gesagt ihr seht mein K2 Kühlerr aargh ich liebe ihn ein wahnnsinn supper leise laut Bios ja sind die beiden Doppelturm Kühler zu langsam gewesen also im roten bereich habe ich Ignoiert im Bios sonst kam das einmal kurz 3 mal lang biepsen immer.. kA jungs sagt euch das was.. aber ja alles im butter das einzige prblem ist das ich wenn ich ein normales Video an sehen dann kommt bei mir so eine meldung Windoes Kernel Mode rechts unten danach Windows Media Player funktionniort nicht richtig in der art... Treiber alles neu alles neu... also was is das 64-Bit version alles runtergalden..ka.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2012)

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt da genau?

Hast Du alle Windows Updates installiert?


----------



## Caldion (10. Juni 2012)

Das Problem scheint sich erledigt zu haben SOfty, aber nun habe ich eine wichtige neue frage und zwar OC..

Ich möchte jetzt mein i5-3750K auf 4.0 Ghz oder 4.2 Ghz übertakten wie gesgat CPU Kühler ist ein EKL K2 (sehr guter kühler) und Mainboard wäre dann der Asus P8Z77-V Pro.

Gibts es da villeicht so ein gut erklärtes Video schritt für schritt ode rin Bildern eine anleitung wie ich das OC ohne probleme hinbekomme. Ich danke euch für eure hilfe danke.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

Lies dir das mal durch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## Caldion (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo ,

Leute ich habe ja den EKL Alpenföhn K2 drinnen und ich möchte jetzt da mein Mainboard Lüftersteuerung unterstütz (Asus P8Z77-V Pro , Z77) möchte ich nun mal Manuel etwas meinen CPU Kühler schneller drehen das heisst also das sich die Lüfter etwas schneller drehen bei der CPU Kühler. Wie mache ich das am besten weil Laut Bios laufen die beiden Lüfter mit 489 rpm etwas im roten bereich und ''langsam'' ... kann mir wer da mal helfen bitte danke.

/lg


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

Ist doch super dass sie langsam drehen.
Die drehen schneller wenn die CPU heißer wird.


----------



## Caldion (22. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute ,


Da ich ja eine Benq XL2420T 120Hz 3D Vision Ready Monitor besitze und eine GeForce GTX 550 Ti Grafikkarte habe wollte ich mal 3D Monitor testen nur dazu brauche ich ja eine 3D Brille irgendeine oder muss ich mir da eine bestimme 3D-brille kaufen bzw was muss ich besitzten um 3D Filme, und 3D Spiele zu spielen .. ?

lg


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

Mit einer GTX550Ti wirst Du nicht viel Freude mit 3D Spielen haben, die ist ja schon für viele 2D Spiele zu lahm. Für 3D Filme (und Spiele) bräuchtest Du das nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit

Es gibt noch das ältere 3D Vision 1 Kit, damit sollte es auch funktionieren.


----------

